# Barrnett Bands



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ive been using regular barrnett bands on my vintage falcon 2 and now ive started using the red bands on my trumark best tube bandsets ive used so far.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Never tried the red tubes. I have shot the black ones on my Trumark.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I like the longer band length over the black trumark


----------

